# WA Unmarked Field - what is allowed to estimate distance?



## OQuin (Nov 29, 2017)

I have only shot one local WA rules Field event, but it was just 1 day, all marked distances (24). I have been to a few NFAA Field events and they are also all marked. 

I see that the official WA rules have 24 unmarked, and 24 marked targets. For unmarked, obviously rangefinders and other devices (reticles on binoculars, markings on riser) for range finding are not allowed. Is using your thumb or nock as a reference also not allowed?


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*I was talking with a friend about this. He was shooting outside the USA at a WA Field and he said they (Europ.) were holding their arms out stretched and using one of their fingers to gauge distance. Otherwise, you will have to come up with a system using your riser, arrow rest, plunger button or any other type of range finding technique. Just use the whole target face and something on your bow to get a close estimation. Also, IME, I found that on the unmarked distances were always very close to the max distance for that target face. Good luck. *


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

The intent of unmarked rounds is for the archer to judge distance instinctively using only their eyes and their mind. Rule says you can't use any part of your equipment for the purpose of rangefinding, so an arrow/nock would certainly be illegal under the written rule, and I would argue so would your finger/thumb. Having said that, WA doesn't enforce the rule as written, and in reality doesn't enforce it at all, as it's easy to find video showing archers obviously rangefinding with their equipment, sometimes even while a judge is observing the group.

If you're shooting a scope/scope housing, the common method is to size your scope (either physically, by changing magnification, or by moving it in/out) so the whole 20cm face fits within the field of view at 20M. Doing so insures that the whole 40cm face will also frame perfectly at 40M, and the 60 at 60. Likewise, if half of any target frames the same way, it's only half as far, and there are conveniently spaced rings on the target face to gauge every 2M in between. It's not "supposed" to be done, but anyone that's any good at WA Field is doing it, and "pretending" to various degrees, that they aren't.


----------



## OQuin (Nov 29, 2017)

It's not "supposed" to be done, but anyone that's any good at WA Field is doing it, and "pretending" to various degrees, that they aren't.[/QUOTE]

Interesting. And looks like from what you've seen, the judges are 'pretending' not to notice too. If they see no point in enforcing it, then seems to me there's no point in having unmarked rounds.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I heard that world archery was thinking of doing away with unmarked field.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

OQuin said:


> Interesting. And looks like from what you've seen, the judges are 'pretending' not to notice too. If they see no point in enforcing it, then seems to me there's no point in having unmarked rounds.


I think as an archery community, there are relatively few left that want to play the unmarked game, whether they're actually judging as intended, or using some form of rangefinding technique. Laser rangefinders are common, and the Field courses are filled with distance markers that have to be covered up to shoot the unknown half, but it doesn't matter to those familiar with the course whether they're covered or not, they know what's under the covering so the distances are "known" to some anyway, which is patently unfair.

I'm curious what the participation level was for the shoot you attended, and if you think the 50/50 format discourages participation, because I do.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

There is nothing in the rules about using equipment so long as it's not modified for the purpose.
A good course setter can make bracketing without also ground judging a very costly mistake on the longer shots. Plus the archer still have to determine the cut based on experience.

Make no mistake any unmarked shoot either field or 3D, the winners are using many methods to judge distance and none of them are remotely instinctive.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

The unmarked targets are closer than the marked most shoot higher scores on the unmarked.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

nestly said:


> ...and I would argue so would your finger/thumb.


Officially answered several years ago.

https://extranet.worldarchery.org/d...Measuring_distance_in_Field_and_3D_rounds.pdf


----------

